# Leith Built Thames Tugs



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

I welcome info/photos of:

1907 Steam Tug, *Betty*
1936 Motor Tug, *General IV*

With Thanks, Mervyn


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Plenty of info if you Google. Tug GENERAL IV including photos from Thames Tugs.


http://thamestugs.co.uk/SALES---THAMES.php







Crew List Index Project







www.crewlist.org.uk





regards
Roger


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Many thanks for this, Roger. Most useful. I am writing a book on Leith built tugs and dredgers (joint author with Ron Neish ex Henry Robb).

Interesting that *Betty* was involved in Dunkirk and that *General IV* was in West Africa and involved in D-Day in WW2.

I note that the photo of* General IV *is by R Cox. Do you know this person? 

Best Wishes,

Mervyn .


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again,
You wrote I note that the photo of* General IV *is by R Cox. Do you know this person?
Sorry, I don't. Try contacting Thames Tugs. Contact details, on their website.

regards
Roger


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

The following link may be of use to you






Welcome to the Scottish Shipbuilding Database


Welcome to the Caledonian Maritime Research Trust



www.clydeships.co.uk


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello again,
> You wrote I note that the photo of* General IV *is by R Cox. Do you know this person?
> Sorry, I don't. Try contacting Thames Tugs. Contact details, on their website.
> 
> ...





BillH said:


> The following link may be of use to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bill.
its a brilliant database!

Regards, Mervyn


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello again,
> You wrote I note that the photo of* General IV *is by R Cox. Do you know this person?
> Sorry, I don't. Try contacting Thames Tugs. Contact details, on their website.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Roger.
By the way, I am currently reading Captain J.E. Reynold's 1993 book, *THAMES SHIP TOWAGE 1933-1992*. Refers to a certain deckhand of the tug, *Java,* Mr. H. Griffiths, who won the D.S.M. at Dunkirk. Forgive me asking, but are you related?

Regards,

Mervyn


----------



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

MervR said:


> Thanks, Roger.
> By the way, I am currently reading Captain J.E. Reynold's 1993 book, *THAMES SHIP TOWAGE 1933-1992*. Refers to a certain deckhand of the tug, *Java,* Mr. H. Griffiths, who won the D.S.M. at Dunkirk. Forgive me asking, but are you related?
> 
> Regards,
> ...





MervR said:


> Thanks, Roger.
> By the way, I am currently reading Captain J.E. Reynold's 1993 book, *THAMES SHIP TOWAGE 1933-1992*. Refers to a certain deckhand of the tug, *Java,* Mr. H. Griffiths, who won the D.S.M. at Dunkirk. Forgive me asking, but are you related?
> 
> Regards,
> ...





MervR said:


> Thanks, Roger.
> By the way, I am currently reading Captain J.E. Reynold's 1993 book, *THAMES SHIP TOWAGE 1933-1992*. Refers to a certain deckhand of the tug, *Java,* Mr. H. Griffiths, who won the D.S.M. at Dunkirk. Forgive me asking, but are you related?
> 
> Regards,
> ...





MervR said:


> Thanks, Roger.
> By the way, I am currently reading Captain J.E. Reynold's 1993 book, *THAMES SHIP TOWAGE 1933-1992*. Refers to a certain deckhand of the tug, *Java,* Mr. H. Griffiths, who won the D.S.M. at Dunkirk. Forgive me asking, but are you related?
> 
> Regards,
> ...


="MervR, post: 3084525, member: 59556"]
Thanks, Roger.
By the way, I am currently reading Captain J.E. Reynold's 1993 book, *THAMES SHIP TOWAGE 1933-1992*. Refers to a certain deckhand of the tug, *Java,* Mr. H. Griffiths, who won the D.S.M. at Dunkirk. Forgive me asking, but are you related?

Regards,

Mervyn
[/QUOTE]


MervR said:


> I welcome info/photos of:
> 
> 1907 Steam Tug, *Betty*
> 1936 Motor Tug, *General IV*
> ...





MervR said:


> Thanks, Bill.
> its a brilliant database!
> 
> Regards, Mervyn





MervR said:


> Thanks, Roger.
> By the way, I am currently reading Captain J.E. Reynold's 1993 book, *THAMES SHIP TOWAGE 1933-1992*. Refers to a certain deckhand of the tug, *Java,* Mr. H. Griffiths, who won the D.S.M. at Dunkirk. Forgive me asking, but are you related?
> 
> Regards,
> ...





MervR said:


> Thanks, Roger.
> By the way, I am currently reading Captain J.E. Reynold's 1993 book, *THAMES SHIP TOWAGE 1933-1992*. Refers to a certain deckhand of the tug, *Java,* Mr. H. Griffiths, who won the D.S.M. at Dunkirk. Forgive me asking, but are you related?
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Hello Mervyn
re General IV..3 photos for interest
1/ as smart looking Sarah Burn(no s..)1989c? Fotoflite photo
2/ hulked and sad looking Bowling Harbour 2013c, photographer not known?
3/ “. “. further deteriorated at Bowling October 2017, my photo.
regards John(Ritchie), Weymouth/Portland.


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Akaroa said:


> ="MervR, post: 3084525, member: 59556"]
> Thanks, Roger.
> By the way, I am currently reading Captain J.E. Reynold's 1993 book, *THAMES SHIP TOWAGE 1933-1992*. Refers to a certain deckhand of the tug, *Java,* Mr. H. Griffiths, who won the D.S.M. at Dunkirk. Forgive me asking, but are you related?
> 
> ...





Hello Mervyn
re General IV..3 photos for interest
1/ as smart looking Sarah Burn(no s..)1989c? Fotoflite photo
2/ hulked and sad looking Bowling Harbour 2013c, photographer not known?
3/ “. “. further deteriorated at Bowling October 2017, my photo.
regards John(Ritchie), Weymouth/Portland.
[/QUOTE]

John:

Many thanks for these excellent happy & sad shots



Very Grateful.

Mervyn


----------



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

MervR said:


> Hello Mervyn
> re General IV..3 photos for interest
> 1/ as smart looking Sarah Burn(no s..)1989c? Fotoflite photo
> 2/ hulked and sad looking Bowling Harbour 2013c, photographer not known?
> ...


John:

Many thanks for these excellent happy & sad shots



Very Grateful.

Mervyn
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MervR (Jul 25, 2011)

Akaroa said:


> John:
> 
> Many thanks for these excellent happy & sad shots
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Nice Builder's plaque, Akaroa.

Thanks, Mervyn


----------

